
European court has ruled that time spent traveling to and from work is “work” - walterbell
http://qz.com/500186/a-court-has-ruled-that-time-spent-traveling-to-and-from-work-is-work/?smid=fb-nytupshot&smtyp=cur
======
thaumasiotes
Not one but two important omissions (from the title):

This is a ruling by the European Court of Justice.

It applies to workers with no fixed office. Commuting to work is still not
work.

~~~
coreyp_1
True, but then again titles are limited to 80 characters.

~~~
thaumasiotes
But this headline is untrue as to the great majority of "work", and certainly
untrue as to the only reasonable way to interpret it before reading the
article. Traveling home-to-customer counts as work. Traveling home-to-work
_doesn 't_, but there's the headline saying "time spent traveling to work is
work".

------
erikpukinskis
I like this from a class equality standpoint. Downside is it removes market
incentives to living closer to your work which is a key facet of sustainable
living. Maybe less of an issue in Europe where efficiency per transit mile is
generally higher than the U.S.?

~~~
thaumasiotes
If your work has a fixed location, this ruling doesn't apply to you. So I
don't see all that much impact on the market incentives to live closer to your
work.

~~~
erikpukinskis
You can choose to work or live elsewhere.

~~~
thaumasiotes
What are you responding to?

